# single stage vs dual stage



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying a new snow blower I presently own a 8 horse 27" brute,and I was wondering if I really need a 2 stage.my paved driveway is about 60 feet long if that.1 car width wide,its not very big.where I live we do get 12-18"+ snows storms sometimes but usually the storms are under 12".so I was wondering if a single stage would be a waste of my money.how well do single stage work with the heavy stuff at the end of the driveway left from the snow plows? What brand is recommended and what brands to avoid..where I live there's both a home depot and Lowes close by,also Honda and a ariens dealer right in my neighborhood,so I have many options....


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have no issues keeping the one you have costs $0. A one stage you would probably do fine but depending on the number of times you use it and how much you drag the paddles on the pavement you will be swapping out the rubber every couple years. The one you own will just need a plug, oil and belts for the most part. So will the single.

If it's not broken don't fix it. Unless yours is on its way out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

depends on the weight of the snow
light to medium weght snow the 2450 is faster
light deep snow generally the 2450
heavy deep snow the 521 is faster and more relaxing ( less work on the body ) to use


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be using my Path Pro for the first time after work today on around 4-5" of snow I'm thinking. Will be interesting to see how it does. First time using a SS.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*how well do single stage work with the heavy stuff at the end of the driveway left from the snow plows?

*_I had a single stage and I loved it as it was light and easy to move around. I was doing a paved 2 wide by 3 or 4 cars long. BUT, that pile the plow left was always a nightmare after a certain point. The single handled the bulk of the drive wonderfully and was quick but I struggled more often than not on the EOD pile from the plows. I'd never have a single as my only tool. The two stage walks through anything and I don't feel like my shoulders and back are all torn up like fighting the single through the pile can be. That's just my 2 cents but that was with a new 5hp 2cycle that I had for a number of years.

If I were you, I'd just do some maintenance and fixing on your 8/27 unless you have some major rust out. Almost anything can be fixed and you have a good base to work with. What brand is it and what condition is it in that you're thinking of retiring it ??


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

the brand is Brute about 15 years old at least,bought at Walmart


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Why don't you try borrowing a single stage next time you have an 8-10 inch snowfall and see how you like it... To me they are fine for kids or people who want to sweat inside their winter clothes while cleaning their snow.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a Toro 2 cycle 7HP with Intec engine. I have used it for the last 7 years or so for every snow storm here in Connecticut, including the great Halloween nor'easter blizzard of 2011. It was the toughest on the single stage but it did it with some effort on my part. That said let me tell you if you have much of a uphill driveway your gonna have to give it lots of help going uphill. Downhill of course is easy. Curbside I gotta get the plow crap ASAP before it freezes or gets too wet and mushy. It's at least 2ice as fast as a 2 stage for most storms. Blows 8/10" powder snow 30/35 feet, snow with moderate moisture 15/20 feet and even heavy moisture snow is tossed 5/15 ft depending on how wet it is. I guess you can tell I like it allot. I had a Toro 2 stage for 20 years before and the single stage was better by far for me. I say was because it is very hard for me at my age to help it up my uphill drive. So now I'm back to 2 stage, lamenting the fact that I must do so. 

My Opinion Worth Price Charged...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

How long is your drive docfletcher? Are you able to come back up your drive empty with your single and only blow snow going downhill? Or maybe make one or 2 passes going down the side of your drive and then do the rest going sideways.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Shryp, It is about 125 feet long single car wide. There is a wider delta at the flat bottom. We park the cars alongside the driveway. I have tried working it sideways as you mentioned with some success. Where the cars encumber doing such I have employed a "V" approach, pushing it down and pulling it back much like a lawnmower but more labor intensive. The result of all the above is results are a mixed bag of positive and negative. The last storm I used it for the 4" we had and I just pushed it at each uphill leg. I use Corkers extreme ice cleats to accomplish this. Impossible to do otherwise. I lean into it at a steep angle so I can push hard as that is what it takes. My legs and especially the knees scream protest during and after. 

I have only used the Pro 28 with the auto turn once for snow. Which left me in a love hate relationship with it. I'm going over the issues with the dealer who in turn is talking to Ariens who would like me to try their plastic type soft skids. Which I'll do to be fair all around but if that don't resolve the matter I'm not sure where this will all go.

Pushing back up on the previous downhill pass is pretty hard too.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Both have there advantages and disadvantages.

A single stage will do just fine here in CT for most storms for you. It will throw the snow far enough and clean right down to the pavement. The paddles will drag you along so there will not be much pushing. However, the end of the driveway will be difficult much of the time and forget about anything on the heavier side. Finally, for those storms that seem to lay it really thick, it will be a real chore but possible.

The right 2-stage will handle anything that Mother Nature can throw at us here in CT. During the past 2 years, we have had several storms with 20"+ and my Ariens 24" Deluxe didn't hesitate. However, it's harder to maneuver and it will not clean down to the surface of my driveway.

I personally like the 2 stage. With any piece of power equipment I buy, I like to think that it can be there for me when I really need it most in the most realistically extreme circumstances possible. That's a 2 stage in my opinion.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Single vs 2 stage*

I have an older single stage plus multiple 2 stages. With the type snow we get around here, anything suitable for a single stage is also suitable for a snow shovel. That's the light powdery snow, for that a single stage has worked well for me. 
When you get the heavier snowfalls the snow is denser and harder to shovel, that's where a 2 stage comes into play. In addition, there's the stuff the city plows leave at the end of the drive or on the sidewalks. Nothing short of a 2 stage works here.
If your current blower works, keep it going. If you have snow that's compatible with a single stage, then that's workable too.


----------

